# New video - Sponge Madness



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/26980760
Just finished this video.....got the footage last weekend near the "florida girl" area, 100ft of water. This section of reef had more sponges than I have ever seen in one area around here, and one really big....and strange one!
Water was a little green , but clear on the bottom, very enjoyable diving!:thumbsup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That is an insanely amazing video!!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video again, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice video, if it was at 20' you would think it was filmed in on part of the Molasses Reef. Haven't come across that spot yet, nice find!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet video! That one looked like a face!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the video that big one looks like a face. Glad to see the gulf is alive


----------



## The Drizz (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome video and very cool spot.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. Fished that area last week. Have wondered what it looked like. Great video as usual.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool flounder and ray too. Considering changing to "Lionfishvideo.com"? :whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Cool flounder and ray too. Considering changing to "Lionfishvideo.com"? :whistling:


Thanks, .....actually the other names for the lionfish family are..... Firefish, Turkeyfish, Stingfish and Dragonfish! .....although I chose the name for the website a few years before we had any lionfish, can't hurt to have the extra publicity!


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome video man.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice Video....I dove that area few years back and too have never seen so many sponges. Area we were at had maybe a 10-12in ledge that went forever.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet footage man. I have been wanting to get more serious into underwater photoraphy/videography. Mind sharing what type of camera/lights/housing/etc you primarily use?

That footage was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

That is a awesome video and perfect music, should killed that lionfish and ate him though!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AUFishman said:


> Sweet footage man. I have been wanting to get more serious into underwater photoraphy/videography. Mind sharing what type of camera/lights/housing/etc you primarily use?
> 
> That footage was awesome :thumbsup:


Thanks, The camera is a CANON HV30 in an Ikelite housing, everything else....lens, lights, monitor, arms, were added by me or built from scratch. It now looks more like an ROV than a camera, but It works really well for what it is.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

very cool!


----------

